# vardo update



## n brown (Jul 5, 2012)

gettin there! stupid weather holding up the painting.might get one of my kids to do a bit of barge painting here and there


----------



## Funky Farmer (Jul 5, 2012)

Superb.  I really like that.  Well done you


----------



## Robmac (Jul 5, 2012)

Lovely, what do you plan to do with it, I believe there is a good rental market for these!


----------



## ellisboy (Jul 5, 2012)

Love it Chap! Who's yer mate looking in? :cool1:


----------



## kenspain (Jul 5, 2012)

If you dont mind me saying this it dont look nice there, so you can run it over to me i will hide it for you.




I think it look,s out of this world love to have something like that you are one clever man well done


----------



## sean rua (Jul 5, 2012)

Very good work there, n. brown!
Well done.

Just as an aside, I was wondering about the use of wood. I'm not too up on the law, but I remember over twenty years ago we had an aluminium plank fly off the sidegate of a small truck ( LT35). Though twelve foot long, we never managed to find it  on or about the road, when we went back to look.:sad:

 To cut to the chase, I replaced the plank with a length of timber. Two people told me that this is illegal. 
I didn't take any notice, and the old thing passed through four MOTs over the following years with ne'er a comment ( despite what folk had advised).

Anyway, out of genuine interest and curiosity, what is your take on the "legality" of that there jalopy of yours regards use on the road?

We found in some areas 'twas best to hi-ab the varda onto the back of a truck for long distance travel. Mind you, these were small horse-drawns, and 'twas more for speed and convenience really, that we did that.

Finally, very well done, and, keep up the good work! A few motifs will set that off lovely, imo. :goodluck:


sean rua.

( new slogan: " Ignorance is Treatable; Arrogance is Terminal.", pinched off a vermin-trapping forum. )


----------



## n brown (Jul 5, 2012)

cheers jonas ,expect you'll like it more when i get some flowers down the side.! rob,got no idea what i'll do with it,i have a feeling it may be too heavy for the axle in which case it'll end up as a guest room in the garden[not my garden,noone wants to stay at mine,ta steve,take no notice its only that nosy bitch from up the road.ken if i could get it down there it would end up at my daughters getting ratted like every other vehicle that sit long enough!as for being legal sean i doubt it,i started it as a little project as i was getting a lot of timber off big pallets,and i had a chassis.if i do another i'll do it in a twin wheeler and use better wood


----------



## herbenny (Jul 5, 2012)

n,brown I love this ......I am sure I lived in one in a past life :lol-053: ..actually I am really not kidding.  This is fantastic and if I had the money I would buy one like a shot.  Well done its fantastic


----------



## vwalan (Jul 5, 2012)

at the moment cant see why it couldnt be legal .if the axle is correct and ou fit lights etc or a light board . .changes soon with new regs .
 teardrops are being built all the time as homebuilds . there is also Gregs Gypsy Bowtop Caravans - Home  think iput it up on the other thread . but they build trailers similar ish.


----------



## REC (Jul 5, 2012)

It is soo lovely and I am jealous, and I cant find a green smilie...but take my word for it! Bit of barge painting and it will be spectacular. Saw a shepherds hut on some TV programme which was being rented out for ?£60 a night, and it was not as nice as yours!


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Sep 30, 2012)

Build a bigger one and get an elephant. No one would argue with you on the road lol 

Very nice, btw


----------



## Martin P (Sep 30, 2012)

Very nice well done I like the stained glass panel in the door


----------



## n brown (Nov 6, 2012)

here's it finished,decided as i'mm going to sell it,not to do any barge painting.


----------



## ellisboy (Nov 6, 2012)

Very nice job Chap! Are the trainers part of the sale? If so what size please. :lol-061:


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Nov 6, 2012)

Really sweet! 

When you starting the next one?


----------



## Bushtrekker (Nov 6, 2012)

*That looks brilliant.*

When we stayed at a site near Blandford Forum there were a couple of these tucked away in the trees.


----------



## mark61 (Nov 6, 2012)

Really nice, excellent work.


----------

